# Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem



## toub_ (16. Dezember 2011)

*Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem*

Hallo!

Mein Problem bei einem PC einer Bekannten mit einem neuen (2 Monate altem, Probleme bestehen auch schon länger) Zotac Ion ITX-F Board besteht darin, dass ich im BIOS nichts speichern kann, bzw. es wird nach dem Speichern und Beenden nichts von dem Übernommen, was ich eingestellt habe.
Es kommt vor jedem Booten die Meldung: CMOS Checksum bad! -> F1 für Bios einstellen -> F2 für Standarteinstellungen laden.
Zudem erkennt das Bios nur 960MB RAM, egal ob ich 2 1GB-Riegel, 1 2GB-Riegel oder 1 1GB-Riegel in einen der beiden RAM-Slots verbaue. Im Windows erkennt CPUz das, was auch eingesteckt ist. Windows selbst erkennt das ausm Bios.
Zu erst dachte ich, es läge an der Batterie; ausgetausch, aber keine Veränderung. 
Dann dachte ich die RAM-Riegel sind nicht kompatibel; einen laut Hersteller "Testet Memory" gekauft und es ist immernoch so wie vorher.
Nach etwas Recherche kann das mit den 960MB RAM richtig sein, wenn die Grafik-Einheit des Boards die Restlichen 64MB in Anspruch nimmt. Zum testen wollte ich die Größe ändern oder das in Anspruch nehmen unterbinden, aber da das Bios mir die Einstellungen wieder verwirft, bringts einfach nichts. (Aber es fehlen dann immernoch 1024MB ?) 

Derzeitiges System: Zotac Ion ITX-F , Kingston KVR800D2N6/2G "testet memory" ,neue 500GB Festplatte, Win XP 

Achja: Während der Windowsinstallation (die ich durchgeführt habe) und Treiberinstallation etc. gabs diesen CMOS-Fehler nicht, wenn er mal neu gestartet wurde.

Ich hoffe ihr kennt die Problematik oder wisst was das sein kann. Board austauschen wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, wenns möglich ist.


----------



## Rotaymaze (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem*

BIOS update ?, Memtest x68 drüber laufen lassen ? Ram-riegel raus und in die 2. bank. hardreset (Strom weg (Netzteil intern abstecken) Batterie kurz umdrehen 20 sec Einschaltknopf drücken. Batterie wieder normal. Strom ran BIOS einstellen (das ist dann definitiv zurückgesetzt). mit multimeter BIOS Batterie prüfen (3v).

viel erfolg


----------



## dgcss (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem*

Haste mal geschaut ob der CMOS Jumper (Falls vorhanden) auf den Richtigen Pins sitzt ?
Bei manchen Boards bleibt das bild schwarz beim Clear CMOS und bei manchen startet er dennoch aber speichert nichts (wie bei dir).
Lief das Board vorher oder gabs Probs von anfang an ?

Stell mal im Hauptregister auf "Hold On No Errors" und schau mal obs dann funzt. Ansonsten mal Bios Update falls nicht aktuell


----------



## toub_ (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem*

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!



Rotaymaze schrieb:


> BIOS update ?, Memtest x68 drüber laufen lassen  ? Ram-riegel raus und in die 2. bank. hardreset (Strom weg (Netzteil  intern abstecken) Batterie kurz umdrehen 20 sec Einschaltknopf drücken.  Batterie wieder normal. Strom ran BIOS einstellen (das ist dann  definitiv zurückgesetzt). mit multimeter BIOS Batterie prüfen (3v).


 BIOS update hab ich auch schon gemacht, obwohl das aktuellste schon drauf war.. ->keine Änderung.
Ram-Riegel hin- und hertauschen hab ich auch schon versucht.
Hardreset in dieser Form mit Batterie umdrehen hab ich noch nicht so gemacht, aber in anderer Form ( Netzteil extern abgesteckt, Batterie rausgenommen, Einschaltknopf länger gedrückt, Batterie rein) Probier diese Methode aber trotzdem nochmal ;>
Batterie hab ich auch schon geprüft, ist i.O. gibt etwas über 3V aus (ausserdem schon 3 verschiedene darunter eine Neue ausprobiert)
Memtest müsste ich mal testen!



dgcss schrieb:


> Haste mal geschaut ob der CMOS Jumper (Falls vorhanden) auf den Richtigen Pins sitzt ?


CMOS Jumper hab ich kontrolliert, bzw schon versucht damit nen Reset durchzuführen. Bringt aber nix oder ich habs falsch gemacht 


dgcss schrieb:


> Bei manchen Boards bleibt das bild schwarz beim Clear CMOS und bei manchen startet er dennoch aber speichert nichts (wie bei dir).
> Lief das Board vorher oder gabs Probs von anfang an ?
> 
> Stell mal im Hauptregister auf "Hold On No Errors" und schau mal obs dann funzt. Ansonsten mal Bios Update falls nicht aktuell



Board lief wie oben beschrieben, bei der Installation und Treiberinstallation (etliche Neustarts) ohne Probleme. Das Problem muss aber kurz nach "Auslieferung" aufgetreten sein.
"Hold On No Errors" muss ich mal sehen ob ich da was finde. Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen der Eintrag ;x

Es kann noch ein paar Tage dauern bis ichs Teste, aber ich versuchs so schnell wie möglich, um meine Ergebnisse auch hier wieder bekannt zu geben


----------



## Research (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem*

Vielleicht eine GraKa die Shared Memory nutzt?


----------



## toub_ (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem*



Research schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine GraKa die Shared Memory nutzt?


 könnte sein, wenn die Onboard-Grafikeinheit das macht 
gibts ne Möglichkeit, das zu testen, ohne dass man dafür das BIOS ändern/speichern muss? ;x


----------



## Research (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem*

Die onboard abschalten. Müsste in den intigrated chipset sein....Welches MoBo?


----------



## Sixxer (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem*



toub_ schrieb:


> Hallo!CMOS Checksum bad! -> F1 für Bios einstellen


Batterie ist leer. Das alles. Ach wenn sie voll anzeigt. Wechseln und fertsch.


----------



## biohaufen (20. Dezember 2011)

Hast du die Jumper richtig gesetzt, bzw. drauf???


----------



## toub_ (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem*

Jumper habe ich, wie oben schonmal geschrieben, richtig gesetzt und kontrolliert.



Sixxer schrieb:


> Batterie ist leer. Das alles. Ach wenn sie voll anzeigt. Wechseln und fertsch.


 
OK! Dann sind alle 3 Batterien, die ich bisher ausprobiert habe wohl leer. Ich kauf mir dann noch eine...


Am Wochenende werde ich mir alle Vorschläge nochma zu Herzen nehmen und alles ausprobieren. Ich hatte bisher noch keine Zeit dafür


----------



## toub_ (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem*

So,
ich habe nun etwas Zeit gehabt und einiges ausprobiert:

Memtest via Boot-CD durchlaufen lassen. -> Keine Fehler.

Einen weiteren CMOS-Reset durchgeführt. Datum neu eingestellt,  gespeichert. (Es folgt ein automatischer neustart) -> CMOS Checksum  Bad. Datum hat er aber übernommen.
Egal welche Einstellungen ich im BIOS verändere, nach F10 (Speichern und  Beenden) ist wieder alles zurückgesetzt & alle Eingaben waren für  die Katz.

Alle Jumper noch ein 3. Mal kontrolliert und mit der Betriebsanleitung abgeglichen, -> alles OK.

Eine 4. neue Batterie ausprobiert. Durchgemessen -> keine Änderung.

Ich weiß nix mehr. Ich werd das Problem dem Zotac-Support auch mal via Mail schildern, vielleicht wissen die mehr.
Wird aber wohl als Garantie-Austausch enden die ganze Sache... We'll see.

Wenn noch jemand ne Idee hat, immer her damit! & danke für die Mühen


----------



## toub_ (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bios lässt sich nicht Speichern trotz Batteriewechsel + RAM Problem*

JUHU!
Hab schon eine Antwort vom Support bekommen und bin begeistert!
Der gute Mensch schrieb mir, ich solle nochmal ein BIOS-Update über DOS (!!) durchführen.
Hat funktioniert und der Fehler wurde somit behoben! RAM zeigt er mir nun auch richtig an!

Aber darauf muss man erstmal kommen


----------

